# What sort of economic system are you in favor of?



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

-Capitalism (whether you support a little government control or are completely laissez-faire doesn't matter)

-Moderate Socialism (Sweden, Canada)

-Radical Socialism (Soviet Union, PRC under Mao)

-Communism (Of Marx's written variety, no known examples)

-Something else (Example: the resource based economy of The Zeitgeist Movement/Venus Project. Link. )


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll go for France!


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Of course my vote goes to "something Else". I am big fan of the Resource based economy designed by Jacque Fresco.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in favour of a true communist economy. I believe in the idea of people giving what they can in exchange for what they need.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the free market, just not in its current application or form in capitalism, a free market economy I am however deffinately in favour of.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

As it stands right now, I think welfare capitalism/social capitalism is the best system we have. I support the social/welfare bit for egalitarian reasons, and the capitalist bit because I think capitalism at a basic level works, and thus certain inequalities are justified as they have a net benefit for most of the worst-off compared to their situation in a fully non-capitalist economy.

This represents a leftward shift for me.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Of course my vote goes to "something Else". I am big fan of the Resource based economy designed by Jacque Fresco.


 Me too. I also chosen something else and that something else is the Zeitgeist Movement.wink wink look at my avatar.


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Capitalism (which is *NOT *what the U.S. currently has)


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

JoetheDreamer said:


> Capitalism (which is *NOT *what the U.S. currently has)


What would you classify the US as?


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> What would you classify the US as?


 The U.S. is not a pure Capitalistic system. I would classify it as a mix between socialism and capitalism. It isn't clearly one thing. The U.S. used to be a pure capitalistic state but with the introduction of the Federal Reserve in 1913 and the government's violation of the Constitution, it is no longer one. The UK and other Western European countries are slightly more socialistic, but overall are fairly similar.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I picked moderate socialism. I really don't know the differences; just voted on the one that sounded best. lol


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

That socialists have a choise of 3-4 options while non-socialists are limited to 1 means I have to share bed with fascists, something I'm not too happy about.
Instead of seeing politics as one dimensional, left-center-right, I see it as two dimensional with the x-axis representing economic freedom and y-axis representing civil liberty, in which case I see myself somewhere in the upper right area and fascism and communism in the lower left area.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am definitely in favour of resource based economics and I have recently joined TZM to that effect and am looking for other initiatives to join as well.
RBE is all that stands between humanity and inevitable catastrophe and mankind will never mature until the monetary system is replaced with a resource based economy. We have to take materialistic greed out of the equation or perish.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Realistically, I prefer any limited government system.

Ideally, I prefer a system that I made up. Essentially, it is communism without money. I'll spare you of the explanation unless someone requests otherwise.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Premium G said:


> Realistically, I prefer any limited government system.
> 
> Ideally, I prefer a system that I made up. Essentially, it is communism *without money*. I'll spare you of the explanation unless someone requests otherwise.


So what? I'll trade the farmer my services as an accountant for 2 chickens?


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

In spite of all its flaws, I support capitalism, albeit with some tweaks from the form currently in use by the U.S.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> So what? I'll trade the farmer my services as an accountant for 2 chickens?


You're so limited. You can trade your service knowing that you can get chickens anytime you need them. You're not limited to any definite number of chickens. And you dont even have to trade either. If that chicken farmer ever needs your services, he will come to you. 

Also, as an accountant in a no-money system, your services might not be necessary.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

perennialurker said:


> So what? I'll trade the farmer my services as an accountant for 2 chickens?


It may do you well to actually read the link I posted.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> It may do you well to actually read the link I posted.


I dont think you posted a link, but i did check out Jacque Fresco... WOW I didnt know someone well known shares the same economic beliefs that I do. It is almost like the money-less system in Star Trek, no? I love it!


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Premium G said:


> Realistically, I prefer any limited government system.
> 
> Ideally, I prefer a system that I made up. Essentially, it is communism without money. I'll spare you of the explanation unless someone requests otherwise.


"communism without money" is a redundancy. :tongue:

I support true communism.


----------

